# Okay so...



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Last year in February, I bought 4 chicks, 2 SLW's and 2 blue jersey giants or so they were marked as JG's, they are now almost 15 months old and still smaller in every way than my SLW's. They are shorter, slimmer and just plain smaller. I'm so disappointed. I believe what I got is Andalusions. I know JG's don't reach their full size until closer to 2 yrs old but at this point, shouldn't they be AT LEAST the same size if not slightly larger in some way than my SLW's?


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Yeah I’ve only had 3 jersey giants (wasn’t a fan of their personalities) but definitely they were bigger than my standard rooster by the time they were 6 months old. They definitely were always bigger than my hens including my slw


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Siley, maybe you lucked out on them not being JG's if their personalities are not all that.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

My JG's have wonderful personalities! They are so sweet and do what they are told (it's my SLW's that won't listen to me! lol), they like to perch on my forearm and my shoulder, sometimes I'll take one of them on my shoulder while I do outside chores etc. I couldn't ask for better personalities. Except that now i'm thinking they are Andalusions so maybe that's why hahaha.
I have tried to look at the bottoms of their feet for color but they are always so dirty I can't tell. As I recall, when the weather wasn't so wet and they had clean feet, they were yellow on the bottoms. (slate tops and legs) So that rules out Australorps. Andalusions is the next match.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

For me personality wins the game. I know it does for you too so even if they're not JG's you won with birds that really like their human. 

Have you ever posted any pics of your flock. I think I'm suffering from brain fade this morning.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

It might have just been the ones I've gotten  I've had a few breeds from different lines and they act so different! My favorite breed are the welsummers personality wise! Mine are such characters and so smart! My girls will hop at my feet to be picked up and will fly up on my shoulders when I have treats or will sit behind me and tap my back for treats . They're also sooo talkative! Not a fan of the roosters but the hens are amazing! And lay pretty eggs!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've read that about Welsummers from others, that they're just packed with personality.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Out of my 30+ breeds I've dealt with they are just amazing! But the roosters I've dealt with leave something to be desired  but hopefully going to breed them one of these days and I'll be very selective on rooster personality


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's all you can do in most of these cases. Experiment.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

robin416 said:


> For me personality wins the game. I know it does for you too so even if they're not JG's you won with birds that really like their human.
> 
> Have you ever posted any pics of your flock. I think I'm suffering from brain fade this morning.


Personality is #1 for sure but we were really looking forward to some really big birds lol. My husband picked them out because he wanted a really big chicken. (yes this is the same husband that tells me "no more chickens" every year)

Umm, I don't think that I have come to think of it. I'll have to try to remember to do that soon.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know, when we've been around for a while we forget things like pics. Now that I only have one chicken left all I have are old pics of my flocks.


----------

